# Can dogs chew deer bones...



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Cause I'm eatin my steak right now and my dog wants the bone....mmmmmm :darkbeer:


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

yea i give them to my dogs all the time


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

Not only can they chew them, the femur with almost all meat removed and cooked in a 250` oven for 3 hours will become their favorite chew toy!! Your dog will love you forever!


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I gave my dog a shed antler that I found to play with as part of what was going to be a training regimen to have him find sheds for me. Long story short, he never found me a shed lol, but he literally ate the antler


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

My dog got sicker than .. well, a dog 

i gave him both raw and cooked bones and no matter what he always ended up getting sick from them.


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

I was just in the yard promising my dog a femur 5 minutes age! LOL

I was gonna ask if anyone does it. Guess I don't have to start a new thread.:darkbeer:

Anyone notice if the femur splinters when they break it? 

I know ribs and pig bones should be avoided because they splinter.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

No bones are completely safe.
Deer bones do break with sharp edges (I have a leg bone I've broken and have used as a hide scraper).

But deer bones don't generally splinter which is why some bones are considered more unsafe than others.

It really depends on the dog and luck. If the dog swallows a big piece or a sharp piece it could be lucky and it will pass. Or it could be unlucky and you'll end up with a big vet bill.

I know a guy who always fed chicken bones (they splinter and are said to be bad for dogs) and never had a problem.

I used to always give bones and had 2 dogs that wore their teeth down to nothing by the time they were old. If I do give a bone any more I take it away after the meat is off it.


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

I have been giving my lab deer legs to chew on since he was a pup, and he is 5yrs old now. In fact everytime I get home, and kill a deer he is looking for his "treat"!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

When i shot my spike, i cut out a peice of the skull, leaving the spikes intact. My dog smelled it in my garage, jumped up, and took the spikes and skill peice off of the shelf. She ate the whole skull peiceukey:ukey:


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*hocks*

I take all 4 hocks, the leg pieces that are full of sinew/tendons below the femur/humerus, skin them, then put them on the pit to smoke for awhile. Both my dogs and Pmantle's dog went nuts for that. Once they've cleaned them off, I throw the bone away.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Jeff in SC said:


> I have been giving my lab deer legs to chew on since he was a pup, and he is 5yrs old now. In fact everytime I get home, and kill a deer he is looking for his "treat"!


That's like my dog when I get the grinder out. He's in the kitchen watching while I butcher but when the grinder comes out he's sitting at my feet. If it's a good year for not dropping any I drop some on purpose.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Myk said:


> I know a guy who always fed chicken bones (they splinter and are said to be bad for dogs) and never had a problem.
> 
> .


generaly chicken bones are safe if they are uncooked( ie. raw)ukey:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Reed said:


> generaly chicken bones are safe if they are uncooked( ie. raw)ukey:


He fed them cooked. Drumsticks, ribs it didn't matter.


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bowtech Joe said:


> My dog got sicker than .. well, a dog
> 
> i gave him both raw and cooked bones and no matter what he always ended up getting sick from them.


we were ice fishing one time- there was a deer that fell through the ice just the legs were sticking out. my buddies dog was not listening and kept sneaking over there. So my buddy cut of one of the deers legs to keep the dog close by. The dog chewed on that thing all day. then was sick for 4 days after that.ukey:


----------

